# Slave Cylinder..When to Replace and Why



## nron (Jul 28, 2009)

I am researching information for my next project and as part of that I will be needing a new clutch. I have read a ton of reviews on the monsters, spec's, and ls7 clutches and usually buried int he thread somewhere is something about a slave cylinder.

I have read some threads that say to just change it out when you do the clutch, but why? 

If I go the ls7 clutch route as I don't think I will ever be at 500 rwhp, how would I tell if I need the slave cylinder replaced as well. Why is it recommended, but not required?

I noticed they are like 200+ for a GTO slave, but you can buy an f-body and make it fit.....I guess I am just trying to find some more knowledge on the topic so I understand a little bit more.

Thanks


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

I think most people change it as a preventive measure. If you change the slave just buy a late model F-body, all you have to do is swap QD's by removing a roll pin.


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

Also, look into a remote bleeder. This will help greatly, if you
have to bleed your system later.

Larry


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I wouldn't do a clutch without a new slave. Its like doing a timing belt without doing the H2O pump while there.


----------



## nron (Jul 28, 2009)

Ok. Thank you all for the good info. gmparts house was where I was planning on getting the clutch from, I am assuming that I can pick up the f-body slave from there as well?

Thanks again


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

nron said:


> Ok. Thank you all for the good info. gmparts house was where I was planning on getting the clutch from, I am assuming that I can pick up the f-body slave from there as well?
> 
> Thanks again


They can get it all  I live literally 15 minutes from them. Its nice to save on shipping... but I gotta pay tax instread.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

nron said:


> Ok. Thank you all for the good info. gmparts house was where I was planning on getting the clutch from, I am assuming that I can pick up the f-body slave from there as well?
> 
> Thanks again


I would take a look at GMparts direct also, most of the time the parts are cheaper than gmpartshouse. I picked up my slave from a local autoparts store.


----------

